# Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?



## paul_panther_3708 (26 März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe einen Telefonanschluss mit einem Router mit 4 Telefonnummern, das geht alles über VoiceOverIP von 1&1.
Eine dieser Nummern wurde seit mehreren Monaten nicht verwendet, da das Hangerät (DECT) schon länger defekt ist und im Keller (verschlossen) liegt. Während meines Urlaubs wurden sogenannte Mehrwertdienste mit dieser Nummer in Anspruch genommen. Als ich vom Urlaub zurück war und eine Rechnung über 178 Euro darüber erhielt, habe ich diese Nummer sofort beim Netzanbieter (!&1) stillgelegt. Tage später erhielt ich die nächste Rechnung über Mehrwertdienste, nun über meine ansonsten geschäftlich genutzte Telefonnummer. Keiner dieser "Mehrwertdieste" 0900 usw. wurde von mir angerufen.

Ist es möglich, sich im Internet über meine Telnummer irgendwo einzuwählen?

Ich war nun schon bei der Polizei, die mir riet, den Netzbetreiber anzuschreiben und mir die IP Adressen der Anrufe schicken zu lassen. 1&1 schickt mir aber nur computergenerierte Mails, dass alles rechtens wäre. 
Vielleicht sollte ich noch ergänzen, im Dezember wurden mir 17 mal 99,99 von einer Firma BZA F. EUROBILL AG von meinem Konto abgebucht. Mir ist diese Firma absolut unbekannt. Sie hat meiner Meinung nach auch einen dubiosen Internetauftritt, da man nur mit "Zugangsdaten" Eintritt erhält. Ich habe mir das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und nie wieder etwas von der Firma gehört.
 Kurz nach meinem Urlaub hat sich dann ein gewisser Markus Braunsteiner bei Amazon ein Computerspiel bestellt und meine Bankverbindung eingegeben. Dies konnte ich zum Glück wegen einer Email von Amazon stoppen. 
Jetzt hat sich dieser "Jemand" auch noch versucht sich meines Kontos bei T-Pay zu bemächtigen. Das konnte ich jedoch auch aufklären. 

Bleiben jetzt nur noch die Kosten von zwischenzeitlich 230 Euro für Mehrwertdienste bei der 1&1, die weder zur Kooperation noch zur Aufklärung bereit ist. (mehrere Emails, 2 Einschreiben und stundenlanges telefonieren brachten absolut nichts, außer computer generierter Mails und Mahnungen)


----------



## Rennzi (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

Ich lasse die Lastschriften zurückbuchen, überweise 1&1 nur die unstrittigen Gebühren und setze 1&1 darüber in Kenntnis. Ausserdem entziehe ich 1&1 die Abbuchungserlaubnis. Sollte 1&1 jetzt kündigen gehe ich zu nem anderen Provider. 

Auf jeden Fall wird sich der Dienstebetreiber melden, da er kein Geld bekommt. 

Und, ja es ist möglich sich bei Voiceoverip fremde Nummern zu kapern. Es will zwar kein VOIP -Anbieter wahr haben, aber es geht. Mein Sohn hat deshalb neue Nummern und kein VOIP mehr, und keinen 1&1 Vertrag. Er ist jetzt bei T-Com und AOL


----------



## paul_panther_3708 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

@ Rennzi Vielen Dank
Ich habe jetzt mal "Marcel Davis" angeschrieben und am Montag gehe ich zur hiesigen Kripo und zeige das Ganze an. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich mich gegen diese unberechtigten Forderungen wehren soll.


----------



## Marco (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*



paul_panther_3708 schrieb:


> @ Rennzi Vielen Dank
> Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich mich gegen diese unberechtigten Forderungen wehren soll.



Nutze doch einfach die Forensuche... 1und1 und Mehrwertdienstprobleme sind hier schon mehrmals aufgeschlagen...

Gru0 Marco


----------



## paul_panther_3708 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

ok, ich forste mich mal durch, danke.
Bin so langsam am Verzweifeln.


----------



## 1und1 (15 April 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

Hallo Paul_Panther_3708,

Könnten Sie mir bitte an [email protected] Ihre Kundennummer senden? Wir würden uns den Fall gerne nochmal ansehn.

Generell noch ein paar Infos an alle:
Achten Sie immer besonders auf Ihre Zugangsdaten, sie sollten nie Dritten zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Außerdem sollten Sie sicherstellen, immer einen aktuellen Virenscanner zu verwenden. Zu Missbrauchsfällen kommt es häufig, wenn sich Dritte Ihre Zugangsdaten verschafft haben. Das kann über Trojaner  geschehen, die sogenannte Keylogger auf einem PC installieren. Solche Programme können sämtliche Tastatureingaben einschleßlich Ihrer Passwörter speichern und per Internet an Dritte übermitteln.

Viele Grüße, Deborah Overstreet


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. 

Ich habe jetzt 2 Rechnungen von 1&1 erhalten und soll über 4800 € an Mehrwertdiensten genutzt haben. 

Ich habe einen aktuellen Virenscanner drauf


----------



## 1und1 (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

Hallo!
Bitte senden Sie uns doch auch in diesem Fall Ihr Problem und die Kundennummer an [email protected], damit wir das überprüfen können.
Viele Grüße,
Deborah Overstreet


----------



## Teleton (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kann jemand im Internet mit meiner Telefonnummer telefonieren?*

Bei solchen Schadenssummen (4800 €) kann ich nur *dringend* davor warnen das obige Angebot wahrzunehmen und mit dem Kundenservice von 1+1 über das Problem zu quatschen. Viel zu schnell legt man sich auf Sachverhalte fest oder stellt versehentlich Strittiges unstrittig. *Sofort *ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt. Der/die wird dann nach §45 i TKG vorgehen. Höchstens eine Sperre als Sofortmassnahme selbst machen den Rest in die Hände von Profis.


----------



## phoenix44 (29 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir wurde das Telefon auch gekapert. Stellen weise mit Nummern die ich gar nicht verwende.
1und1 bestand drauf das ich telefoniert haben muss oder jemand in meine Wohnung kommt und telefoniert, dies ist gar nicht möglich und wenn wäre es mein Vermieter aber für den stell ich mich ins Feuer. Hatte plötzlich 7 Internet Telefonnummern die ich gar nicht beantragt habe. Meine Kosten belaufen sich auf fast 400 Euro. Polizei wurde eingeschaltet. Der Albtraum geht weiter, weil schon wieder Geld mit 0137er Nummer aufgelaufen ist. Ich hoffe dass man diesen Schweinen das Handwerk legt.

Gerhard


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2012)

Nummern kapern im Sinne von "taucht beim andern am Display auf" ist problemlos möglich. Aber da tauchen die vertelefonierten Beträge nicht auf Deiner Telefonrechnung auf (z.B. über Sipgate)
In Deinem Fall würde ich als erstes ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG" anfordern


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2012)

phoenix44 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass man diesen Schweinen das Handwerk legt.


Diese Viecher sind womöglich gar nicht reell und man sollte generell auch immer einen technischen und/oder einen Abrechnungsfehler in Betracht ziehen. Die Sau heißt dann womöglich auch noch einsundeins und ist dein Vertragspartner!

Relativ oft stellt sich das Problem letztlich nicht als Piraterie dar oder kann gar nicht geklärt werden. Dazu ist dann die Prüfung da: 





Hippo schrieb:


> .... würde ich als erstes ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45 TKG" anfordern


Mir erschließt sich allerdings nicht (doch dass sollte nicht das Problem des Kunden sein) wie 1&1 dies Prüfung vornehmen kann. Sie müssten dann nämlich eigene Schwächen feststellen können und zugeben müssen. Das wäre dann fatal für zahlreiche Fälle.



phoenix44 schrieb:


> Polizei wurde eingeschaltet.


Machen Leute in ihrer Hilflosigkeit gerne. Hilflos sind die Behörden an dieser Stelle aber auch, zumal die Klärung des Sachverhalts nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist. Könntest genau so gut eine Spaceschachtl einem Radldandler zur Reparartur vor die Türe stellen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 November 2012)

phoenix44 schrieb:


> Hatte plötzlich 7 Internet Telefonnummern die ich gar nicht beantragt habe. Meine Kosten belaufen sich auf fast 400 Euro. Polizei wurde eingeschaltet. Der Albtraum geht weiter, weil schon wieder Geld mit 0137er Nummer aufgelaufen ist. Ich hoffe dass man diesen Schweinen das Handwerk legt.


Dann hat die jemand für Dich angelegt. Als der Thread eröffnet wurde hatte 1&1 wohl Probleme damit, dass keine Überprüfung erfolgte, von welchem DSl-Anschluss aus die VOIP-Nummern genutzt wurden. Theoretisch geht das mit den richtigen Zugangsdaten von jedem Anschluss aus. Das Passwort für die PPPoE-Verbindung und den Zugang zum 1&1-Control-Center sind ja auch identisch. Insofern könnte da schon jemand für Dich die Telefonnummern angelegt haben. Aber die Sicherheitslücken dürften 1&1 bekannt sein.


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> .... die Sicherheitslücken dürften 1&1 bekannt sein.


Richtig, nur zugeben würden die das nie. Das meinte ich damit:


Reducal schrieb:


> Sie müssten dann nämlich eigene Schwächen feststellen können und zugeben müssen. Das wäre dann fatal für zahlreiche Fälle.


 



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Theoretisch geht das mit den richtigen Zugangsdaten von jedem Anschluss aus.


Das hatten wir hier dieser Tage erst als Thema bei Vodafone: 





Plattenputzer schrieb:


> ...weil ich mich ja damit mit fremden Geräten von überall auf der Welt, z. B. Manila, ins Vodafone-Netz einlogen könne....


 
Besonders irreführend ist die Variante, bei der Leute ihre Zugangsgeäte an den Provider zurück geschickt und ein neues Gerät bekommen haben. Gelegentlich schaffen es die Techniker nicht, die Software des alten Gerätes vollständig auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück zu setzen oder es bedient sich eben doch jemand der dort noch gespeicherten Daten (was aber nur in meiner kreativen Phantasie so abläuft).


----------

